# Topics > Related topics > Domain names >  DomainSherpa, publishing, Panama City, Panama

## Airicist

domainsherpa.com

youtube.com/domainsherpa

facebook.com/DomainSherpa

twitter.com/domainsherpa

linkedin.com/company/domainsherpa

instagram.com/domainsherpacom

Publisher - Andrew Rosener

Host and Producer - Jonathan Tenenbaum

----------

